# Battery grip for 5D Mark II



## enoky (Oct 1, 2012)

With the Mark II being close to being discontinued, I am wondering if I should purchase a BG-E6 before they disappear. 

I am an enthusiast that makes some money photographing portraits and weddings. I would eventually like to do more weddings and think the grip would be helpful to not have to change out the battery as often.

Do you like the BG-E6? Do you think it will disappear and/or increase in price when the 5D II is discontinued?

Does anyone like it more for the added height more than the dual batteries?

I don't think I am interested in a 3rd party grip. It seems like it is too hit or miss.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2012)

enoky said:


> Does anyone like it more for the added height more than the dual batteries?



Couldn't care less about the dual batteries. Like the grip for the better ergonomics and better balance with heavier lenses.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the Canon one. Bad news first:

The mechanical connection between it and the body is a bit sloppy, meaning that putting the camera on a tripod (attached to the grip) isn't the most rigid setup. That screw is also gear-driven and those plastic gears can be damaged if you put them on too tightly, leading to your grip being a permanent fixture. Also your thumb is a long way from the directional controller, so changing AF points means changing your hold on it.

The good news: It works, and it has an off switch if you don't want to hit the buttons accidentally. The AA cell adapter is probably only an emergency measure, but it is nice to have the option if you run out of batteries and you can't find your charger. I haven't run my camera hard enough that I felt I needed two batteries in it, but the added run time could very well be useful if you don't want to stop or if you want to keep the door shut.

I got mine on eBay for a good price so I don't feel bad about it, but I doubt I'd have paid full retail for it.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim Saunders said:


> The mechanical connection between it and the body is a bit sloppy, meaning that putting the camera on a tripod (attached to the grip) isn't the most rigid setup.



+1. That's one of the things I didn't like about the grip, and conversely one thing I love about the 1D X (another is the second joystick on the portrait grip, shared by the 5DIII's grip but not as well placed there).



Jim Saunders said:


> That screw is also gear-driven and those plastic gears can be damaged if you put them on too tightly, leading to your grip being a permanent fixture.



I didn't know this until the person who bought my gripped 5DII mentioned it when he was checking out the camera. Mine was fine, I didn't overtighten.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 3, 2012)

I put a little tiny bit of vacuum pump grease on the threads on mine. I've seen it used as anti-seize elsewhere and had some, but vaseline would probably work too. No sense in your grip getting stuck if it can be helped.

Jim


----------

